# communication



## perchslamer (Feb 22, 2004)

From looking at a lot of posts most are from off the ice (ice fishing forums) I read that I have a lot of fishers have a radieo or walkie-talkie with them. For example " I will have the radieo and be on channel 1." Can someone tell me what these things are?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

any FRS radio will work fine you see lots of em at sports stores some are pretty cheap thay usually only have a 2 mile radius. you could step up to a GMRS for more money but most channels run on a different frequency usually 8 on up but these radios give you a 5 mile range but also require and FCC permit to do so. hope this helps!!


----------



## perchslamer (Feb 22, 2004)

That really helped alot thank you I have so of those FRS things but did not really know if that was what they really used.


----------

